# KK at 11 months old



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Redyre Extra Spicy at 11 months old.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

This is the first time the pictures have worked for me!

An oh my! She's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Red, I have said it before and will say it again, you have something special there. She is drop dead gorgeous, maturing very nicely.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Lovely! What's her weight/height now?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I am not sure, winnie. She is not quite as big as her mother. I would estimate she is 85 lbs and 23.5" at the shoulder. A medium sized bitch. She will probably finish out in the 90 to 92 lb range at maturity.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Wow! Look at her starting to fill out! She's really looking very nice, Red.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Every time you post pictures, I'm speechless. Absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## larry312 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hah, she looks cute and in good shape. So nice.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

She is gorgeous, Red!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow - she has really grown! I couldn't tell from the pics - in the first she looks about that big but in the second the perspective makes her look smaller/younger. So very pretty, regardless. zowie.


----------

